
ISRO – Orbital Platform for in-orbit scientific experiments - swatkat
https://www.isro.gov.in/update/15-jun-2019/announcement-of-opportunity-ao-orbital-platform
======
swatkat
ISRO plans to use 4th stage of PSLV launch vehicle as a platform for in-orbit
science experiments. Announce of opportunity for submitting proposals:
[https://www.isro.gov.in/sites/default/files/orbital_platform...](https://www.isro.gov.in/sites/default/files/orbital_platform-
_ao.pdf)

